# Ancho-Spinach Dip



## Roxy (Oct 22, 2007)

Ancho-Spinach Dip

Yield: 8 to 10 servings
Prep Time: 10 minutes 
Cook Time: 45 minutes 
1 box (10 ounces) frozen chopped spinach, thawed 
2 cups sour cream 
1 package (8 ounces) cream cheese, softened
2 cups shredded Monterey Jack cheese
3 tablespoons DURKEE Ethnic Creations® Ancho Seasoning
Preheat oven to 325°F. 
Drain spinach well and squeeze out as much liquid as possible. Combine spinach, sour cream, cream cheese, shredded cheese and *DURKEE Ethnic Creations Ancho Seasoning* in a medium bowl until well mixed. 
Spray 2-quart baking dish with non-stick spray. Spread mixture into dish. Bake for 45 minutes. Serve with crackers, tortilla chips or vegetables.


----------

